# Happy B-day my Beautiful Boy



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

In memory or my Heart of Hearts boy.....went to the bridge last month.......
he would have been 14 years old today..........No wonder he was such a heart dog born on Valentines day........My heart is breaking missing you my special boy..........Very painful loss for me.............

Run Free and we will be together again one day my friend........


----------



## poohbearsdad (Mar 24, 2008)

I think it becomes particularly hard when this sort of thing happens. When I lost Poohbear last year, she was just short of her 10th birthday by around a month. I still have Poohbear's pix everywhere. I know the pain your feeling now cuz I went through it just like many others on this forum have. Just cherish the happy memories, remember the silly things he used to do. You have a great guardian looking over you now if for no other reason that you've given so much love to your boy.


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

:hugs:


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

Thanks everyone appreciate the kind words.........there would have been some significance for him to be 14 on the 14th...........unfortunately it didn't work out that way......its always hard to lose a pet..........But, Toby was that once in a lifetime companion some never get to experience that one extra extra special dog that just knew what you wanted without even having to say it.........

i do cherish the fond memories of the times we spent together........even just hanging out with him was pretty special.......


----------



## Mary Jane (Mar 3, 2006)

Debbie,

Toby blessed you with almost 14 years-what joy you shared!

Thanks for reminding us how precious and fleeting this bond can be.

MJ


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I'm so very sorry for the loss of your dear friend. I hope in time your able to find comfort in the memories of times you shared. 

RIP sweet angel.


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

thanks Rosa and MJ.............this has been one hard day for us here.........


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog (Dec 27, 2009)

I feel for ya. I still get teary eyes when I think about Beno, I really miss him. I really do love my new GSP but I can't help but think about all the good times I had with Beno.


----------



## srfd44-2 (May 20, 2004)

So sorry for your loss. My Ringo lived to be 13 1/2 years. I miss him also very much. Peace to you.


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

Thanks so much for the kind words............


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

I'm sorry, Debbie, it's a hard day for memories.


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

Thanks Jenn, it stinks............


----------



## CainGSD (Nov 15, 2003)

Debbie,

I am very sorry for your loss of Toby. They definitely take a piece of your heart with them.

Wishing you peace and comfort.


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

Debbie, I am so sorry that Toby is not with you anymore to celebrate his birthday... He had a very good life in your loving home and he'll always be remembered.


----------



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

RIP sweet Toby. I think that bridge will be a beautiful place to get to once it is our turn to join them. God bless you and Toby.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

:hugs:


----------

